
Show HN: I'm building a tile map editor - atum47
...and posting my progress on youtube. Lately I&#x27;ve been trying to get some money going from my side projects (released a game on android supported by ads). I don&#x27;t think recording me writing code is very appealing, so what I&#x27;ve been doing is after I add a new feature to my tile editor I&#x27;m posting a video showing the feature. I don&#x27;t really know what I&#x27;ll do with the tile editor after (besides using to create my games).<p>The videos are also helping me with my english. I used to be fluent when I was younger (and have conversation with actual people from school), now I just listen and barely speak, so the video is helping me with my pronunciation.<p>Anyways, here&#x27;s the link if you&#x27;re interested:<p>Part 1: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=bzbs3rIJ-t8" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=bzbs3rIJ-t8</a><p>Part 2: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=iZzxaNkQPCw" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=iZzxaNkQPCw</a>
======
SimonB_
Your English is good, maybe just open the mouth more while talking, especially
for vocals. Interesting videos.

~~~
atum47
yeah, on the last video I was super tired. but thanks

------
atum47
Part 3:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYC_AQCQKGY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYC_AQCQKGY)

